# Health Insurance Pt 2.



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: I know this has been in a previous thread- but I thought I would bring it up again with some specific questions. Those of you that have insurance- who do you use? And how has it been both in terms of cost and savings?

So we can keep it all together---
Here are the insurance providers that were mentioned in the past thread.

http://www.petsbest.com (from Rita) 
https://www.petcareinsurance.com (rp...b55)/index.asp (from Rita) 
http://petfirsthealthcare.com (from Julie)

And Here are some helpful links provided by Rita:

http://www.vetinsurance.com/index.html 
http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/insu...althinsura.htm
http://personalinsure.about.com/cs/p...a051103a_2.htm


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the information . This is so helpful.
I do not have time to research it all now but now that I am a mother of two butI will following up on this .
Thanks for all the links and information .


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy,
That must be a different Julie then me...as I've never used insurance or had any,so I couldn't recommend any.
I'm going to follow this closely though,as I am considering getting some.
Thanks.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks from me too. I missed the original thread, but agree with insurance. With the stories lately, you just never know.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am seriously considering getting insurance for my soon to be puppy, so I'd like to follow this thread. I think I will call the vet I'm planning on using and get an opinion from them which one is the best (with that particular vet) and go from there. Thanks for the links  A few people I know currently have sick or injured dogs and have recommended insurance to me.

Regards,
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Most vets I've encountered recommend VPI pet insurance, as the oldest and the best. I found that they work off the schedule and after a $50.00 deductable, cover 90% off of their schedule, not off the vet's bill - huge difference. I switched to Petfirsthealthcare. After meeting a $50.00 deductable, they cover 90% of the vet's bill. I haven't had a chance to see how true that is, but it looks like my red poodle might have an ear infection that I can't seem to cure with Monistat 7 (which always works for my cream poodle), so next week I will take her and it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Missy for posting this in one place. I need to figure out what I am going to do. I did notice that most health insurance websites will not give me a quote for Houston because he is too young. Most require him to be 12 weeks. So, usually I say he was born in November to get an idea of price.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julia,

Let us know how it goes!  I'd love to hear your experience with this insurance company. Although, I'm really sorry your baby is sick 

Love,
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

I will let you know. She is actually feeling quite good and it's more for my peace of mind than anything else.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have VPI for Ollie and his bill for the surgery was 1238 - you are correct - VPI will cover 90% of their max which is around 950....so I should get about $855 - not bad for a 250 annual contract which includs a cancer rider..We live in No. CA so I know our fees are higher than most places so I am happy to have at least the $855! I am going to check out the petsfirst website - but am happy with what I have - been around forever and they are very responsive....I also had Petcare for my cat and he had a $1100 surgery and they paid quickly and thoroughly - and amazing part - I had just purchased the policy the day before the surgery - they asked no questions...

Olliesmom


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Olliesmom - let us know what the VPI actually covers, because with my dealings with them, what they cover was much less than what they should have, even according to their schedule....sigh.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Guys, thanks for posting to this thread. I'm really interested in following along and seeing what is covered with each insurance plan! Basic care isn't too bad, (I just had my daughter's cat vaccinated and neutered), but I would hate to have an emergency and watch the costs soar!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie gets his stitches out Monday and I will have the vet fill out the paperwork for the insurance claim then and I will send it in...May take a few weeks for the "answer" but I will keep all posted...BTW - He is finally hopping around and is getting back to his ole cute self...

Olliesmom


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to hear Ollie is doing better. Geez! Why do some dogs put everything in the mouth? I was watching that animal vet show and they had a dog with a rock in his tummy and also a ferret that had swallowed pennies! I've never had a dog eat sticks and rocks and such. Does it happen much?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

More than you would think - Most dogs would be able to pass what Ollie had - but he is 8 months and 8 lbs so he is pretty small....

and those ear plugs tasted yummy - just like mommy's ears that get lots of kisses!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> More than you would think - Most dogs would be able to pass what Ollie had - but he is 8 months and 8 lbs so he is pretty small....
> 
> and those ear plugs tasted yummy - just like mommy's ears that get lots of kisses!


ewwwwwwwww!! heehee!! Gee maybe I should add that to my list. Note to tell all breeders, I would like one that won't eat earplugs! 

Christy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, that's too funny!! LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Because of my husband's line of work, he uses ear plugs quite often, which also means that I find spares around the bedroom floor now and then. I try to watch out for them because I've heard the ear plug story a couple of times now, but none of my dogs have ever bothered with them. They find spare socks and dryer sheets much more entertaining. LOL


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I thought the same thing - thought Ollie only liked my "panties" and son's socks...(sorry gentlemen for being so direct!)

Guess I was wrong!

Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

OMG, Bugsy loves my underwear and my son's socks.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just an update on the pet insurance. Right now I have AKC Pethealthcare Plan. I pay $52 per month for one dog/$579 per year. The deductible is $125 
I just got a brochure from ASPCA Pet Insurance in today's mail. For a very similar plan thru ASPCA, I would pay $230 per year for 2 dogs. They offer a 10% disc for 2nd pet. Deductible is $100.

In researching the different plans, you just have to decide exactly what you want and what you can pay for it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a question because it seems I am a bit hazy about what a deductible means. Is a deductible paid for the entire year, or every time you make a claim? In our case, Oreo had Coccidia and was treated. He was under the breeders puppy plan and in order for me to claim the medication I have to pay the deductible. Now that I have transitioned over to our own plan, his second dose of medication, can now be claimed under this new plan. I have to pay a deductible of $50 for this plan. Now, if I claim the medications, I will have to pay $100 for both deductibles, on for the past plan and now for the recent one. I am wondering if this deductible is for every claim. I am so confused .... sigh.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am assuming it is a one time deductible per year, just like people health ins. But, that is something to ask about. My personal preference is to have pet insurance just to cover an emergency illness or injury. The basis yearly shots are not too bad, and my vet gives me a discount for multiple pets (I have 5).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

WhitBmom - pet insurances are different from our insurances. The deductable is paid per incident, not per year. Meaning that if your puppy has an ear infection, you pay your $50.00 deductable and if you have a follow up to visit for the same ear infection, or need more medicine, there is no deductable. However if you have to bring him in for let's say an injury, then the $50.00 applies. 

Irnfit - I only buy insurance for injuries/illness and never for well care such as yearly shots, flea meds, etc. I also find that the insurance comes in handy in case of a major injury or illness, otherwise you just more or less brake even.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, talk about misleading!! In our case it really makes no sense to claim Oreo's meds that came out to be a bit over $20 twice. If I pay the deductible, and then get 20 back, I in essence paid for it myself! And the funny thing is that Oreo was diagnosed with Coccidia, as soon as we got him and his first treatment was under the breeder plan. So I would be paying $100 for a refund of $40 - that honestly makes no sense. Now I am angry, I think I am going to shop around some more and see what is better out there. So I suppose that to get half decent coverage something really serious has to happen to our Oreo and not when you have the odd thing to deal with. Kinda, makes me go "Hmmmmm" ....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been researching the insurance, thinking maybe I made the wrong decision not getting insurance. 

One thing I learned, that within the same company the deductibles are different depending on the coverage you buy. Some have "per-claim" and some have an "annual deductible" 

WhitBmom, I think a phone call to your insurance plan may answer your questions.

I am still not sure whether or not I will get insurance


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the ASPCA Insurance rep. They said the $100 deductible is per year, not per incident. Some companies do charge per incident. Then you have the per incident benefit. The higher the premium, the more the per incident limit is. So if you pay $20/month, you per incident benefit would be $1500.00, but if you pay $55/month, your per incident benefit is $5000.00 per incident. All very confusing


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is really confusing. And what I love the most is that when you call in they kind of don't answer your questions directly and they love, love, LOVE to talk fast!  Well, if I find it too confusing, I will just shop around again and then simply switch over to a new plan. I am busy and don't have time for "beat around the bush" explanations....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I would be better off opening up my "Puppy Emergency" account at the bank and put the $50 in it each month. No deductibles, just interest (the little bit you get). Hopefully nothing bad will happen. I've been pretty lucky with my pets so far. If you take the less expensive plan you only get $1500 per incident. If it is something serious, your bill could be in the thousands.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey there are a lot of new people on this forum. Do any of you have health insurance for your puppy? 

Talked to the Vet Tech today at the vets and she said they have pamplets for VPI. However, she doesn't recommend any insurance company because some clients had horrible experiences dealing with them. On the other hand, she said some people loved their insurance.  I guess she was playing it safe. I will have to research this topic some more.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I received confirmation via email from VPI that they received Ollie's claim...so we will see what comes next! Hopefully a reasonable check!!!

I will keep everyone posted with my results! Maybe I should email them and let them know this is a test for their service!!! Maybe the results would be better! ha Ha!!  

Catherine


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The more I research the plans, the more confused I get. All of them will seem to cost about the same for me - $60/month. Then you have to pay a deductible, and then you get the reimbursement.

I like my plan the best. Put the money in a savings account, get a little (very little) interest and _hope you never have to use it_. In 15 years, you could have a nice little nest egg saved up.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

*Revisiting health insurance*

The last post in this thread was a few months ago. Does anyone have any new info to add as far as what plans are good ones and which ones might not be?

Pepper has a bowed front leg and an unknown background, so I'm thinking insurance might be a good thing to have in place.

We were doing the dog account savings for Vinnie, but he got sick with cancer at 4-1/2 years old. We were not ready for the cost of his chemo and supplemental treatment. Two different chemo protocols later, we're paying off a hefty balance.

Thanks,
Wanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We recently signed up for ASPCA insurance, but I don't know if they're any good as we haven't submitted a claim yet. The one thing I liked is that their deductible is for the year and not per incident. But whatever plan you choose, be sure to read the fine print. ASPCA, like most pet insurances, doesn't pay for pre-existing or inheritable diseases. If you can find one that does cover these things, the extra cost is usually exorbitant. I've never had pet insurance before, but thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be sending in my first claim to ASPCA Health Ins. I'll keep you posted on what happens. Most of the bill will probably go towards the deductible, though.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

This is what the ASPCA says about there plans on not covering pre exciting
Are congenital/hereditary conditions covered?
To help keep our premiums as affordable as possible, our plans do not include coverage for congenital/hereditary conditions. 
*8. What is not covered?*

In addition to pre-existing and congenital/hereditary conditions, there are some other exclusions to our plans, which help us keep our premiums more affordable. See our list of exclusions for more details.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I don' understand what's congenital/hereditary??*

from ASPCA's NON-covered items:

6. What does congenital/hereditary mean?
A congenital condition is one that is considered a birth defect, or a defect in growth development. A hereditary condition is one that may have been passed down from an animal's parents or through the breed. Both congenital and hereditary conditions can manifest or show their symptoms at any time during a pet's life.

7. Are congenital/hereditary conditions covered?
To help keep our premiums as affordable as possible, our plans do not include coverage for congenital/hereditary conditions.

???
So far I like irnfit's plan.

Trish


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

hereditary---Descending from an ancestor to a legal heir; passing down by inheritance.
Congenital -- Relating to a condition that is present at birth ,as a result of either heredity or environmental influences.
Example if your pet has CD it will *not *be cover by the plan I hope this helps you just read the fine print on what is not covered


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

From what I understand from my research, most pet insurances will not cover congenital and hereditary conditions.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

:frusty: 
I, too, am trying to figure out this insurance thing. We have 5 dogs and 3 cats so you can imagine our vet bills! uke:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The insurance companies cover their butts pretty good. In the case of hereditary or environmental, wouldn't they have to prove that?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I can relate to your vet bills!!! I had three dogs ad three cats. We are now down to 3 dogs and 1 cat, all of which are insured. My kitty is 10 and Persians are not know to be very long living. My two boys died from kideny failure, my inlaws persians also died of kidney failure all four went between the ages of 10 and 11....sigh. At least now the responsible breeder do a DNA test to check kidneys and don't breed carriers.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I feel pretty lucky - one of our cats is a Persian and he is probably approaching 16 years of age now and in pretty good health :whoo: 

Sorry that yours were so young. Be it a cat or dog, it is always hard.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

irnfit said:


> The insurance companies cover their butts pretty good. In the case of hereditary or environmental, wouldn't they have to prove that?


Good question. Since Pepper's bowed leg is a sign of CD, and CD is considered either hereditary or congenital, it sounds as if it's not covered either way should he need help for it later on.

Definitely reading the fine print.

Thanks for the input!

Wanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I would think they could easily say just about anything is 'hereditary or congenital' to get out of paying for it. Thats the main issue i have with those poilicies. I wanted to get them for my dogs but when i read that i thought thats just an easy way out of paying for something. 
With my job I deal with insurance companies all the time(about car repairs) & they try to weazle out of paying for legitimate things all the time because it can be interpreted by the person on the other end of the phone who has no idea what they are talking about. So i am on the fence about it.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I've been trying to edit my post but cannot..*

here's a list of congenital/hereditary havanese issues:

EYE PROBLEMS

HERITABLE CATARACTS 
EXCESSIVE TEARING/STAINING
CHERRY EYE 
VITREOUS DEGENERATION
MAJOR ORGANS

LIVER SHUNT 
CARDIAC PROBLEMS
OCKHAM SYNDROME

MECHANICAL, MOVEMENT AND STRUCTURE

PATELLA LUXATION
HIP DISPLAYSIA 
DISK PROBLEMS 
LEGG PERTHES DISEASE
CHONDRODYSPLASIA
OTHER

NEUROLOGICAL DISORDERS
THYROID DEFICIENCY 
ALLERGIES
SKIN DISORDERS
SHORT HAIRED GENE
DEAFNESS

Would those not be covered??What's the point then really?

Anyone have definite answer from their insurance co?

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW Trish, once you see that in writing its worse than i thought!

So i guess if a dog gets hit by as car & needs surgery, well thats declined 'due to an inheritable eye condition that caused him not to see the car'!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

For all the new members - not to bore the good ole ones - I have pet insurance - and used it within 2 months of getting Ollie..he ate an earplug and $1200 later after surgery etc my insurance paid me back $900.

here is what they cover...

http://www.petinsurance.com/downloads/Superior-Ben-Sched-2005.pdf

obviously they cover alot - just not hereditary structural things etc...and for each breed they have certain things that they don't cover for high risk areas.....When I got Austine he had a minor beginning of a little yeast in his ear - they put an exclusion on ear infections....silly...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> here's a list of congenital/hereditary havanese issues:
> 
> EYE PROBLEMS
> 
> ...


Geez, makes you wonder if the insurance companies have a list this complete for every breed so they know exactly what to exclude.

I guess it might still be good to insure for accident or emergency coverage.

I noticed their cancer coverage is WAY below the cost of Vinnie's chemo and care. Still some help is better than none.

I can't believe they excluded Austin's ear infections. That's just wrong.

At this point it seems like a smart idea to get some insurance and still put aside extra funds into a 'dog account'.

Wanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have an additional cancer rider for something like $10/year....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bump: Just thought I would give you all an update on the health insurance.
I have the ASPCA one. I submitted a bill to them for Shelby when she first started having some tummy problems.

The charges were $253.00, of which $115 was heartworm meds. They didn't cover that, but I knew they didn't. My vet said submit it anyway so it's on record that you are giving it to them. Out of that balance, they allowed $108.00. $100 went towards my deductible, and I got a check for $8.00. 

On a whole, I think it is better to have the insurance than not. If something more serious were to occur, at least I would recoup some of the money.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So true, Michele. I just added Sammy to our PetPlan insurance so he's now covered as is Ricky. You just never know! Sammy will put anything and everything in his mouth so I dont' want to have to worry about money should he ever need an intervention. 

Thanks for updating. Good to know!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I still haven't gotten it yet, husband is against it, but I can still work on him more. I do think it is a smart move.

Kara


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I have VPI PET Premium, at $354. per year. They have paid $55.00, $27.00, and $30.00 on over $300.00 of expenses since March. That is about a third but I have had only usual expenses. I pray I never need to find out how good the insurance is in time of real need, but it makes me a little more confortable to have the insurance than not. My Vet thought inusrance on a healthy dog was not a good investment. If you have major expenses, it's going to pay only a small portion, but it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree that it is a good idea, look what poor Leslie went thru with Shadow. My problem is that premiums for 3 dogs is just so high!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree I have 4 dogs, insurance would cost quite alot for them. One I could afford but four....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They don't give a discount for "family plans", like with people insurance? Or any discounts?

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree about the insurance. I asked my vet what she's heard about the insurances she has pamphlets on--vpi and aspca. She said the aspca is newer and didn't know much about it. But people who have the vpi have been happy with it. It's been around for a long time she said. I plan on going for it, I just haven't done it yet. 

Of course we don't plan on sickness, but you never know what they are going to eat or pick up. Hopefully none of us will have any emergencies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I also plan on getting VPI while they are young--- VPI is the one that all the vets around here have heard of and that people are happy with. You need to get it before they have "pre-existing conditions" or they won't cover anything. 

But for instance it would have helped out with Cash between 4 and 7 months--- we spent about 700 dollars in those 3 months, once when he was vomiting blood, and needed an x--ray and 24 hours IV (that was the biggy) Once when he had the cyst on his eye, and then right after that he sprained his ankle, another x-ray. 

from what I understand after the 50 dollar deductable they pay 90% 

thanks for bringing this up again I'm going to do it this week. for us, both boys were about $40 a month. not including shots and check-ups.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Question about VPI rates*

After the deductible, whether per incident or annual, does VPI pay 90% of the negotiated rate or the actual charges billed/ incurred for the procedure?

Thanks,
Poornima


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, yes they do offer discounts for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th pet, but is is minimal!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh! I see. Minimal probably isn't good, since the premiums seem pretty high to begin with! 

My husband thinks its a big scam, so I would have a hard time talking him into it. 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I originally had insurance throught he AKC. One dog wasn't too bad, about $55 per month. But with two dogs, it got out of line, and they didn't ofer multiple dog discounts. 

ASPCA gives a multiple dog discount. Also, I didn't get the most expensive plan, which would also cover heartworm meds, etc. They did cover the meds that were prescribed due to the stomach problem. For now, I am sticking with them (about $36/month for both dogs), but am still doing research on other plans.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Benji Boy said:


> After the deductible, whether per incident or annual, does VPI pay 90% of the negotiated rate or the actual charges billed/ incurred for the procedure?
> 
> Thanks,
> Poornima


VPI pays 90% of their schedule's rate, not your vets and there in lies a problem. Have you check out Pet First Health Insurance. Here's the link.

http://www.petfirsthealthcare.com/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Same thing with ASPCA. They pay "allowable reasonable cost", ie: Office visit/diagnostic was $60 and I got $45, meds were $12, they allowed $11. Then they pay 80% of the total.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, sounds like a good plan. We don't have more than a standard plan for our boys either and we pay about $35/month for each of them. We only just added Sammy last week. 

I think it's a lot of money for "just in case", but hubby thinks it's best not to have to worry should anything arise. I sugg'd we put $40 or $50/month in some bank acct. where it would only be for the dogs' medical expenses, but hubby and I both know that takes a lot more discipline than we have!! lol Not to mention that if we have to pay $2000-$3000 next month, we'd still not have enough saved up! 

Kara, I understand your hubby's concerns and if we had a better cash flow and higher income, we wouldn't feel the need for insurance. We'd just pay the bill should there be a need for expensive treatments. What I'm afraid of, is that if and when this happens we'd have very little saved up or something and we might have to face a very tough decision. Hubby doesn't want to have to worry about it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I thought the same thing. I would put away money in a "Christmas Club" account each year, and that would be for their medical emergencies. Yeah, right!!!!!!!! It is automatically withdrawn from my account, so I don't even miss it.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I would have a problem with a $3000 unexpected bill also! That's why I think it makes sense for us to have it.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I believe Leslie would not have been able to use insurance even if she had it. The Liver problems would have been considered congentital. Insurance appears to only cover accidents? The savings account, logically would be the best way but you would have to fund an account up front with at least $10,000 and put in $50.00 a month for the life of each pet. If nothing ever happens, you would end up with around $19,000. I know several people who have had vet bills running in the $20,000. range. Even if you set up such an account, you still need insurance or additional funds for general medical expenses. Let's keep this thread up to date with problems and sucesses about how we handle Vet's expenses.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't take the plan that included spay/neuter. I didn't see the sense in paying for that over and over again, when it is a one shot deal. I just feel it is important for those emergency things. I had a dog that ate a knee-hi and had to have surgery. That was about 15 yrs ago and it cost $1000- and I had no insurance. Also, I had a cat that got leukemia and we treated him for a month before I had to euthanize him. It got expensive even though some of the meds were donated. 

Even if the insurance only covers 1/2 of the expenses, it is better than nothing.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I look into insurance for Preston, but his legs would not be covered.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

ruthann said:


> I know several people who have had vet bills running in the $20,000. range.


May i ask what could cost that much?? EEKS!!

Since i have 3 dogs now, i am definately wanting to look into this. Right now the best all around i can find is Petfirst healthcare(thanks Julia). I am trying to get a quote from ASPCA but there is a technical problem giving quotes to people from VA & FL.

My main problem with Petfirst is that they have only been in business since 2004. I work in the automotive industry & extended warranty companies go out of business ALL the time & customers are left with nothing. I know it works the same way with any aftermarket insurance. So i do like a lttle more history but thats not always a guarantee either.

Julia, have you had to submit any claims yet?


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

What could cost that Much? Look at Leslie and Shadow. I think the figure quoted for her bills was $17,000.00. My friend's daughter Laura had a Greyhound who had cancer with surgery and chemotheropy and bills in the high thousands. Even everyday procedures like sterilization costs $379. Keeping each other informed with the info we find is important.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ruthann, I am sure that Leslie can put a better number on it, but I believe it was $7000 not $17,000. I dont know about you, but I could not come up with $17,000 OR $7000. It is something we all think "isnt going to happen to us" and boy it comes at you fast!!

Shannon , there is no way that I can afford a monthly premium on three dogs on top of my families Insurance so I have started an emergency dog care fund. I have an envelope and whenever I have a little extra cash, I put it in there, I am up to about $500 now. I figure I will keep putting in to the envelope cause one day I will need it, and hopefully it wont be too devastating of a bill! 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I looked at VPI, they have a page that lists hereditary/congenital problems by breed, but Havanese are not listed. I guess you would have to ask them before you make a decision.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been looking at some websites & Petcare Health Ins. DOES cover hereditary & congenital conditions & at not unreasonable prices. Has anyone have any experience with them? Its all so confusing trying to compare these things, line by line! 

Petfirst has policies from $24-$62 a month for 3 dogs! It does not include hereditary issues etc.. but seems very reasonable. But i can get 90% coverage(they have many pkgs) which includes hereditary etc.with Petcare for approx $106 per month for 3 dogs.:frusty: 
At least thats how it all reads..........


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shanon, that petcare Insurance looks pretty good. It is the same price as VPI and it seems to cover more --- the deductable is $100- as opposed to $50. but in an emergency of genetic sort of disease that wouldn't really matter. I'm going to do more research. thanks for sharing


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So I got a quote from Petcare for 70% quickcare gold. 51.40 for both boys as opposed to the 40.00 for VPI. VPI has less out of pocket (maybe! 90% of approved costs) But it does look like Petcare covers more.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

VPI has a per incident deductible of $50. I know ASPCA has an annual deductible of $100. Does anyone know which type of deductible Petcare has?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like it depends on what plan you have. Its either a $50 or $100 ded. per incident.
Most plans i have looked at do not cover hereditary conditions, so when i saw that Petcare does, i just wanted to note it. They have many options.
I was debating between 70% & 90% coverages.
And VPI only covers what THEY think the charge should be, not what the Vet charges. Which i think is wrong because if a Vet is going to try & sell a ins. policy, they should be willing to only charge their prices!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

:bump: 

I was just wondering if anyone has any new thoughts, info, experiences, etc.... on these pet insurances. I think i am going to go with Petcare because they seem to have the best policies & also cover hereditary/congenital issues AND offer a multipet discount.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread because there has been interest in this discussion over at 'Cash at the Emergency" thread. 

We've had Pet Plan insurance on Ricky for over a year and on Sammy almost a year. We pay $35 a month on each of them, which I think is a bit much, but it's the going rate. I just wish I didn't feel like I HAD to, just to get adequate testing and care for the dogs should the time come. Hubby didn't want to have to make a tough call if it came down to not being able to cover an important treatment.

Accidents do happen and my Dad's experience with his Jack Russell was a good lesson for me. The pup, at 1 yr., swallowed hair dye and was very sick. 3 days, IV's, meds, and $1500 later, he was fine but almost died. He didn't need surgery then, but what if one of my dogs (esp. Sammy who is a HOOVER!) swallows a thumbtack, a thread or anything?! If we were disciplined enough, we could put about $50/month into a savings acct, but who are we kidding?! lol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I pay a lot for my pet insurance, but like you said Marj, it's more like an enforced savings plan. I've got Embrace Pet insurance and I love them. Fantastic customer service and they cover hereditary, congenital and chronic illnesses. I've said it before, but when you buy a pet insurance policy, it renews every year. Therefore in year 2, it becomes a pre-existing condition and most policies won't cover it. So at least I've got some on-going coverage should they get ill. They don't cover wellness since they believe you can budget for that. Also they pay specialists at the same rate you select for your percentage of coverage. So if you go 90%, you get 90% unlike the next best company which only pays 70% of specialists. Plus, there is only an annual limit, not per incident and the deductible is one per year, again not per claim, so that helps. And they cover dental which is nice. The accident only is very inexpensive and I've got my older guys on that since they were WAY too old to enroll (age 8 is limit for health) finally, they'll also pre-approve and tell you the reimbursement before you commit to treatment.

Bottom line, yes I kind of choke every month when the bill for $133 comes :jaw:BUT I know I won't ever have to make a decision for euthanasia because of cost of treatment.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lisa, if the policy renews each year, can it go up if you have a lot of medical bills the previous year? We are self employed with individual BCBS coverage and it goes up every year. 

I have never considered insurance for the dogs. The realist in me thinks of the quality of life for the animal and me after a serious illness or injury. Luckily all of my dogs have lived good long lives, except for a couple that even insurance would have not made a difference in the outcome. With the cost of vets now, I guess something not so life threading could even get out of hand.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The increase in the policy is more based on the age of the dog - not prior claims. And you are right, with the cost of vets in my area, insurance can make a huge difference. Surgery for a simple fracture for my puppy Keeshond was estimated at $5k. A special orthopedic device and much post surgical care was required - without insurance it would have been impossible for me to afford. It wouldn't have affected her quality of life to go without, but helped to insure she walked properly for the rest of her life.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought I would post my experience here as well since Marj bumped it. We got pet insurance VPI-- about a year ago. I was prompted by Leslie and Shadow- and wanted coverage in case of an emergency (even though Leslie says that insurance would not have covered shadow as it was congenitive- although I specifically asked VPI if Liver issues would be covered on a Havanese-- and they said it was not down on their list as congenital problems for the breed- so yes it would be covered) 

My experience with Cash is exactly what I got the insurance for-- Emergency or illness. And I am fairly pleased with their coverage. They are supposed to pay 90% of customary charges after a $50 deductable. They have a whole list that they send you of customary charges and even at Boston Vet prices most things were fairly covered. The problem we had is that we didn't have a diagnosis that fit with anything specifically on their list as the tests never really showed anything (our Vet called it "inflammitory spinal cord disease of unknown etiology") -- So they called it "encephalitis menangitis" which had a maximum coverage of $473 which they paid 90% (our bill for that portion was $1084) We have asked the Vet to send records to see if they will cover more. So we will see what happens 

But all in all the coverage was OK and worth having it-- when all was said and done (to this point) our total vet bill were $3400-and VPI has already re-imbursed $2000. 

I chose VPI over ASPCA after calling all the Vets in the area and asked them their experiences-- they pretty much all said that their clients had much better experiences with VPI.


----------

